
Constants polyfill for ecma5 - strannij
http://insulatejs.com
======
strannij
Insulatejs Library to create constants, immutable objects, members and methods
in javascript (constants polyfill for ecma5).

Constants are now a port of javascript ecma6, but the more ubiquitous ecma5,
has lacked this essential for any language feature. This is my humble attempt
to improve this situation.

